# Uber Insurance - Intact (Canada)



## Ossian (Nov 2, 2017)

Hello,

I'm currently contemplating driving for Uber. My current insurance company isn't happy about people driving with Uber and so I've been getting quotes for a new policy from other companies. I've found a few that provide Uber insurance, and the prices are actually better than what I'm currently paying. (not by much but every little bit counts)

So that's all good, but the best quote I have gotten, which will save me about $50 a month in insurance, is from a company, Belairdirect. 

The only issue I potentially have is that this policy doesn't actually cover my time driving for Uber, but they don't have issues with me driving for Uber: in other words won't cancel my policy because of driving for Uber.

So, is relying on Uber's insurance policy through Intact (which I think is just in Canada, right?) good enough? I've read through some of the forums and I get the feeling that getting in an accident and relying on the policy that Uber provides is a bit dodgy. 

I'm also curious if anyone has driven with Uber and been insured with Belairdirect? What has your experience been like?

Thanks in advance for your time.


----------

